# A Very Furry Christmas (2016 RPLA Competition Finalist) - $0.99



## Hurricane John (Jul 12, 2010)

A review of* A Very Furry Christmas* is in the December 2017 issue of *Catworld Magazine* UK's favorite cat magazine. 

_"Each story takes you away from the commercial side of Christmas and makes you think about people that may find it hard at this time of year, while also giving you a happy ending. There is always hope and by unconditional acts of kindness, there can be miracles too. The author writes with compassion and I am sure that many readers will identify with some of the experiences of the characters involved."_ - Catworld Magazine (December 2017, Page 2

*What readers are saying about A Very Furry Christmas. *]

_"This book had me in tears for the stories were so good, and thought provoking. This time of year has us all focusef on gifts, not on giving aid to our fellow humans and those who rely on us. This book makes it clear to us the real reasons we are here on earth." - Amazon Customer_

"_This review is from: A Very Furry Christmas: Holiday Cat Tales (Paperback) I loved reading this book; wish it had more stories, though. All four stories were well written and I couldn't put the book down. I truly enjoyed how the author gave all the cats in the stories human qualities and thoughts! I would definitely read this author's work in the future." - Amazon Customer_

_"Every story touched my heart. From the man who mourns his wife to the priest who is losing his faith, all the stories have a powerful message of love, strength and courage--all centered around animals. It's a quick read, but still time for a few tears here and there. Very heart-warning and pleasant. I loved it." - Amazon Customer
_

*The perfect Christmas gift and wonderful year round reading.* 

4.4 star rating on 33 Global Amazon Ratings/21 Global Amazon Reviews
4.4 star rating on 44 Goodreads Reviews



 









This book contains four heartwarming stories about our feline friends and the humans who love them.

*Slipper's Last Breath *

For most people Christmas is a time for reflection, a time to share and celebrate with family and friends, but for some it is a time of sadness and quiet desperation. What if your soul mate, best friend and lover is no longer around to share in the season of joy and you are about to lose the last remaining link to a life you once knew and loved. Would you find the strength to survive? Slipper's Last Breath is a story about love, companionship and triumph over tragedy.

Some might call it a Christmas miracle, but I call it the power of unconditional love.

*The Unwrapped Gift *

Sometimes the best gifts are the unexpected ones. After enduring the heartbreak of a bad marriage, Beth is in no mood to celebrate the Christmas season. It's sad enough spending the holidays alone, but watching Spice, her five-year-old Labrador retriever, mope around the house was more than she could bear. A visit to Miller's tree farm to cheer up her canine companion leads to an unexpected find and the possibility of a new found relationship.

When she least expects it, Beth rediscovers love and the magic of Christmas.

*A Charcoal Christmas *

She was born under the loading dock behind Johnson's Market and lost her mother when she was only five weeks old. One of a litter of six, she and her siblings had to learn to fend for themselves at a young age. The life expectancy of a feral cat is short, but thanks to the generosity of a compassionate store owner, the kittens were well fed and enjoying their lives. Then one day a stranger appears and takes her away from the safety of her kin. Confused and frightened, she is forced to endure an uncaring human and ultimately the forces of nature, in hopes of returning to the ones she loves.

A Charcoal Christmas is a bittersweet tale of survival, hope and loving companionship.

*Christmas Mourning *

A troubled priest struggling with doubts about his faith and vocation has an unexpected encounter with a stray, weather-beaten black cat. When Father Pedro decides to provide warmth and shelter for the lost creature, he has no idea how this simple act of kindness will impact his life forever.

A Very Furry Christmas: Holiday Cat Tales Print Edition $5.99 (Amazon)

A Very Furry Christmas: Holiday Cat Tales Ebook Edition $1.99 (Amazon)

*Download the ebook version free, when you purchase a print version from Amazon.*

Dear Reader: Please be aware that this is not a children's book. The subject matter in the stories is for adults.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Hurricane John (Jul 12, 2010)

A review of* A Very Furry Christmas* is in the December 2017 issue of *Catworld Magazine* UK's favorite cat magazine. 

_"Each story takes you away from the commercial side of Christmas and makes you think about people that may find it hard at this time of year, while also giving you a happy ending. There is always hope and by unconditional acts of kindness, there can be miracles too. The author writes with compassion and I am sure that many readers will identify with some of the experiences of the characters involved."_ - Catworld Magazine (December 2017, Page 2

*What readers are saying about A Very Furry Christmas. *]

_"This book had me in tears for the stories were so good, and thought provoking. This time of year has us all focusef on gifts, not on giving aid to our fellow humans and those who rely on us. This book makes it clear to us the real reasons we are here on earth." - Amazon Customer_

"_This review is from: A Very Furry Christmas: Holiday Cat Tales (Paperback) I loved reading this book; wish it had more stories, though. All four stories were well written and I couldn't put the book down. I truly enjoyed how the author gave all the cats in the stories human qualities and thoughts! I would definitely read this author's work in the future." - Amazon Customer_

_"Every story touched my heart. From the man who mourns his wife to the priest who is losing his faith, all the stories have a powerful message of love, strength and courage--all centered around animals. It's a quick read, but still time for a few tears here and there. Very heart-warning and pleasant. I loved it." - Amazon Customer
_

*The perfect Christmas gift and wonderful year round reading.* 

4.4 star rating on 33 Global Amazon Ratings/21 Global Amazon Reviews
4.4 star rating on 44 Goodreads Reviews



 









This book contains four heartwarming stories about our feline friends and the humans who love them.

*Slipper's Last Breath *

For most people Christmas is a time for reflection, a time to share and celebrate with family and friends, but for some it is a time of sadness and quiet desperation. What if your soul mate, best friend and lover is no longer around to share in the season of joy and you are about to lose the last remaining link to a life you once knew and loved. Would you find the strength to survive? Slipper's Last Breath is a story about love, companionship and triumph over tragedy.

Some might call it a Christmas miracle, but I call it the power of unconditional love.

*The Unwrapped Gift *

Sometimes the best gifts are the unexpected ones. After enduring the heartbreak of a bad marriage, Beth is in no mood to celebrate the Christmas season. It's sad enough spending the holidays alone, but watching Spice, her five-year-old Labrador retriever, mope around the house was more than she could bear. A visit to Miller's tree farm to cheer up her canine companion leads to an unexpected find and the possibility of a new found relationship.

When she least expects it, Beth rediscovers love and the magic of Christmas.

*A Charcoal Christmas *

She was born under the loading dock behind Johnson's Market and lost her mother when she was only five weeks old. One of a litter of six, she and her siblings had to learn to fend for themselves at a young age. The life expectancy of a feral cat is short, but thanks to the generosity of a compassionate store owner, the kittens were well fed and enjoying their lives. Then one day a stranger appears and takes her away from the safety of her kin. Confused and frightened, she is forced to endure an uncaring human and ultimately the forces of nature, in hopes of returning to the ones she loves.

A Charcoal Christmas is a bittersweet tale of survival, hope and loving companionship.

*Christmas Mourning *

A troubled priest struggling with doubts about his faith and vocation has an unexpected encounter with a stray, weather-beaten black cat. When Father Pedro decides to provide warmth and shelter for the lost creature, he has no idea how this simple act of kindness will impact his life forever.

A Very Furry Christmas: Holiday Cat Tales Print Edition $5.99 (Amazon)

A Very Furry Christmas: Holiday Cat Tales Ebook Edition $1.99 (Amazon)

*Download the ebook version free, when you purchase a print version from Amazon.*

Dear Reader: Please be aware that this is not a children's book. The subject matter in the stories is for adults.


----------

